# Windows startet nicht mehr.



## drschnacketlts (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe Suse Linux 9.2 installiert. Funktioniert auch super, nur seit dem startet mein Windows nicht mehr.
Im Bootmanager kann ich noch "Windows" auswählen, dann kommt ein Blue Screen mit der Meldung Autochk failed - Programm not found.
Habe als nächstes in der Konfiguration des Grub Bootloaders nachgeschaut. Dort ist für Windows hd(0,0) angegeben. Habe auch (0,1) usw. ausprobiert hat aber alles nichts genützt.
Was kann ich noch machen, damit mein Windows wieder startet?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Januar 2005)

Poste mal bitte deine grub.conf hier rein.
Die Partitionen von Windows hast du nicht überschrieben?

Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Also ich benutz zwar den Lilo, aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass Du das gleiche Problem hast wie ich.

Ich muss meinem Windows weissmachen es waere auf der erste Platte.
Dafuer muss ich in der config vom Lilo ein Harddisk-Mapping einrichten, welches mit der Zeile:

```
boot-as=0x80
```
  (Vorsicht Lilo!) geschieht.

Mein Szenario ist wie folgt: Auf der Primary Master ist Linux, auf der Primary Slave Windows.
Ich muss auch beim Installieren von Windows die Linux-Platte abmachen, weil Windows darauf besteht unbedingt auf der ersten Partition der ersten Festplatte seine Bootfiles abzulegen.
Daher will es auch von dort booten.

Ich denke mal, dass es einen aehnlichen Parameter wie oben auch fuer Grub gibt. Am besten mal in die Man-Pages gucken, oder vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der diesen Parameter kennt.


----------



## drschnacketlts (19. Januar 2005)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegt, da ich ja nur eine einzige Festplatte angeschlossen haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Na gut.
Wie sieht denn Deine Partitionierung aus? Und was war zuerst da? Linux und Du weisst schon was.


----------



## drschnacketlts (19. Januar 2005)

Als erstes war Windows installiert. Nachträglich hab ich Linux installiert. Dazu hab ich mir vorher natürlich eine extra Partition angelegt auf der ich das ganze dann installiert habe.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Poste doch mal bitte die grub.conf (oder wie die da auch immer heisst)
Ich nutz zwar Lilo, aber vielleicht kommt mir ja 'ne Idee. Oder jemandem hier der den Grub was besser kennt als ich.


----------



## wil- (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
 bin auch dringend an der Antwort interessiert, weil ich das gleiche Problem habe. Suse Linux 9.2 parallel zu Windows XP installiert auf dem Notebook und schon läuft Windows nicht mehr. Auf dem Desktop-System gibts dagegen kein Problem, allerdings ist dort Linux auch auf einer extra Festplatte installiert. Beim Notebook teilen sich beide die Platte.
 Drücke ich beim versuchten Start von Windows die Taste F8 und wähle das Abschalten des Neustarts bei Systemfehler, erscheint ein Bluescreen, der mir erzählt, dass irgendwas mit der Festplatte nicht stimmt und ich soll chkdsk /f durchführen. Naja - wenn man da nicht mehr dran kommt, nützt einem das auch nix mehr.
  Also: wer einen Tipp hat, meldet sich bitte.
  Gruß
  wil-


----------



## Mosda (28. Januar 2005)

@ wil-
Du musst einfach mit deine Windows XP-CD einlegen und dann "Reparieren mit Wiederherstellungskonsole" oder so ähnlich wählen.
Gib da dann einfach "chkdsk Laufwerk:" eingeben. Möglicherweise musst du ihn zwingen, sie zu überprüfen, also "chkdsk Laufwerk: /p" eingeben.
Allerdings repariert er bei mir dann nichts, sondern bemerkt nur die Fehler.
Typisch Windows eben.  
Ich hoffe, es hilft etwas.

Ich habe ein anderes Problem: Beim Starten von Windows XP (also auf NTFS) per Grub kommt die Meldung, dass das Filesystem nicht unterstützt wird (oder so ähnlich. Wenn es genau sein muss, starte ich schnell neu). Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass es die richtige Festplatte ist, nämlich die zweite Partition der Slave-Festplatte, also hd1,1.
Danke schon mal
Mosda


----------



## tuxx (29. Januar 2005)

Grub-Documentation 

Sind Stage 1 und 2 noch da?
Oder überhaupt erzeugt?
Mit grub-install (siehe doku) kommt man da weiter.
Ein Windows-Setup in der /boot/grub/menu.lst (Windows auf Partition 0) könnte so aussehen:

```
title Windows
     root    (hd0,0)
     setup   (hd0)
```


----------



## wil- (30. Januar 2005)

@Mosda
 Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hat sofort funktioniert 
 Leider fällt mir zu deinem Problem nix ein, weil ich (bisher) noch kein besonders erfahrener Linux-User bin...


----------

